# Closeouts on 08 madones? and 07 vs. 08 Madone



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

This is a 2 part question, 

When would be the best time to look into buying an 08 Madone 5.2 closeout hopefully?

Has anyone compared the "old" frame style to the new one? 

I love my 07 but the 08 just looks so sweet I am really considering buying an 08....

Any info/advice is appreciated...
Jim


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Jim

1) The 09 Madones will not be announced and presumably available until the end of August. However it appears that some are already available and have been available to P1 builds.

2) If you are upping from an 07, I would wait until the component groups get bumped too, especially if you are interested in Dura-Ace. Ultegra SL is already available and is a great group. If you want Campy or SRAM, then you should be good to go now, as they can be spec'd on a P1 build.

3) With the fuel $$$ situation, and the heavy demand for the 08 Madone, I am not sure you will find many LBS's deep discounting 08 stock. But you never know, it is always worth looking.

4) By "'old' frame style" to new do you mean the difference between the pre-'08 and the current Madone frame? Or the differences between the '08 and '09 Madone frames?

zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Im in and out of several LBS and really dont see too many 5.2s. When I do see them, its usually the Pro fit as opposed to the Performance fit. I think its just a matter of being at the right place at the right time. Have your mind made up beforehand that if you see one available you're going to purchase it. If you have to think about it, you run the risk of missing out on it. Good luck!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I called a LBS and they said they were invited to Wi. to see the unvailing of the 09s...I begged him to take me but it's invite only from Trek. 
As far as closeouts he said maybe a few hundred off but nothing like the closeout on the 07s. 

According to him the 08s are slightly more comfortable and stiffer than the 07. 

Man the 08s are sweet looking, I am sure I will have to pick one up in a month or so. I will need to see the 09s paint scheme first. I guess for now I will pick up a nice wheelset. Gosh this addiction can get expensive. 

Thanks again all for the info. 
Jim


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

The '07 is a very nice bike. The '07 55gms Carbon is an even nicer bike!

The '08 has been made lighter and stiffer in areas. 

Getting a bike that fits you geometry wise is likely the most important factor to your riding comfort / performance.

If you are looking for the lightest, latest, greatest the '08 Madone may be your thing. I have heard some wobbly complaints at speed from some riders, seems to be a trait of their geometry.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

kneejerk said:


> The '07 is a very nice bike. The '07 55gms Carbon is an even nicer bike!
> 
> The '08 has been made lighter and stiffer in areas.
> 
> ...


I've had my 08 5.2 up to 45 MPH several times on descents without any wobble whatsoever. I wouldn't make a sweeping generalization that it is a "trait of their geometry."


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

The geometry is the same as the past years madones. Sounds more like user inability to ride a bike.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

sabre104 said:


> The geometry is the same as the past years madones. Sounds more like user inability to ride a bike.


Thank you, exactly!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks kneejerk, I really do love my 07, awesome bike, rides great and fits good too. It just isn't as pretty as the new ones and not quite as "improved". I actually cant get the most out of this one yet. 
Maybe I will just dress her up with a new wheelset and get more use out of her. 

Jim


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sabre104 said:


> The geometry is the same as the past years madones. Sounds more like user inability to ride a bike.


Geo is the same as previous year Madones, but there are some key features that, if anything, would add to high speed stability - namely the oversized lower headset bearing. 

That aside, FWIW, I have a custom Serotta that exhibits a front end wobble from time to time. Lots of reasons for this (crashes for one) and hard to pinpoint, but IMO it's a little harsh to say that these types of handling problems are attributed to someone's inability to ride a bike.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

sorry I was a bit harsh with the geometry slam, Trek does make some really light weight bikes. Stability at speed seems to be related to a combination of stiffness, geometry and fit. My opinion is that Trek seems to run the ragged edge there. I have ridden other bikes that are more stable at speed. But, I won't name names.


----------



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

I've had mine up past 40 several times edging on 50 once or twice and had no issues with wobble. I did have an issue with my rear wheel hub being loose but it was discovered on a post ride check.

I've seen a couple 09 P1s at my shop, its nice they finally have a replacable der hanger.


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

Both of my trek dealers here locally already offer between 10 and 20% off of MSRP on the Madone 5.2. 

Today I got my 5.2 up to 43 MPH with no speed wobble to speak of, I do also have 32H open pro wheels (which I am convinced make a difference). My test rides on bonty wheels did display some speed wobble.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I dont need to worry about speed right now my fastest descent was only 38 mph so far. Normally by the time I get up the climb I rest on the way down... Definately no handling problems for me on my Madone at my level.


----------

